# Acerca del circuito tanque



## zealot2 (Abr 9, 2012)

Que hay colegas. Supongamos que le inyecto a un circuito tanque la frecuencia a la que el debe rezonar perfectamente, por su valor de LC.  Lo unico que necesito saber es que tiempo se demora en comenzar a rezonar?, aproximadamente cuanto tiempo, seria una felicidad si se demorase menos de 0.00000005 S. Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Abr 9, 2012)

Sinceramente, no se entiende la pregunta. En un circuito tanque paralelo LC, por ejemplo, si se lo alimenta con continua, la corriente es sinusoidal. Si le inyectaras una corriente sinusoidal, la tensión de salida sería una continua. No entiendo que es lo que querés lograr o entender (y la próxima vez, podés usar us o ns para ahorrarte ceros )


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 10, 2012)

chclau, no tengo la calculadora para ahorrar los 0, pero no te preocupes, que ceros es lo que me sobra. Mira si, es un tanque paralelo LC, como el de la salida de un transmisor FM x ejemplo. Le voy a inyectar un pulso cuadrado, y yo se que genera una tension (mas alta, cuando la señal inyectada es su frecuencia de resonancia). Sucede que esa tencio que el tanque generará debo medirla, lo mas rapido posible, una vez lo inyecte, y ese comience a rezonar, todo esto lo hará mi amigo 16f877. La pregunta es, desde que lo inyecto, que tiempo demora en comenzar a rezonar y dar ese voltage, ya comprendes?. No quiero leer con el pic, sen que haya comenzado a rezonar. Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Disculpa que sea un poco pesado, pero si a un tanque paralelo le conectas tensión, el tanque NO genera ninguna tensión, la tensión ya la entregaste tú. Lo que hace el circuito tanque es crear CORRIENTE que, en resonancia, es sinusoidal.

Lo que podés hacer para verificar la resonancia es conectarle un generador de alterna, y a la frecuencia de resonancia la corriente (idealmente) se hace cero. Ahora, tendrías que poner algún tipo de resistencia en serie con la fuente de alterna que convierta la corriente sensada en tensión para tu PIC. Podés explicar un poco más sobre lo que querés lograr, quizá estamos mirando fuera del tarro.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 10, 2012)

Gracias chclau, mira, esto es en lo que me baso:
http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?v...-de-inductancias&option=com_content&Itemid=54
 Con la unica diferencia que en vez de usar el vumetro, y un oscilador de hartley como generador de RF, usare el micro para generar la frecuencia, y a su vez el ADC modulo para medirla, entiendes. Lo otro, no entiendo bien lo que me dices, porque en el Proteus, probe el tanque y le fui subiendo la frecuencia con el generador de signal, hasta llegar a la frecuencia de resonancia del tanque, todo esto con un multimetro puesto a la salida del tanque, y cuando llego a su frecuencia de resonancia, verdaderamente es cuando da el voltage mas alto, luego sea con frecuencias mas altas o mas bajas, el voltage baja, comprendes, por logica el tanque aumenta el voltage, tambien probe dandole un pulso cuadrado, y trabajo perfectamente, ese es el principio que quiero usar, es para hacer un inductometro, comprendes. Que crees, debe funcionar?

Todavia sigo necesitanto saber a que tiempo el tanque comienza a rezonar, es para poder crear los intervalos de T en el pic,  pues este hara a la vez de generador y de medidor de V.


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Si pusiste resistencias en serie, entonces se entiende, porque en resonancia el circuito paralelo es un circuito abierto, entonces toda la tensión de la fuente aparece a la salida. Podrías poner la simulación?


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 10, 2012)

Ahora no la tengo a mano, pero en cuanto llegue a casa te la envio.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2012)

zealot2 dijo:


> Gracias chclau, mira, esto es en lo que me baso:
> http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?v...-de-inductancias&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> Con la unica diferencia que en vez de usar el vumetro, y un oscilador de hartley como generador de RF, usare el micro para generar la frecuencia, y a su vez el ADC modulo para medirla, entiendes. Lo otro, no entiendo bien lo que me dices, porque en el Proteus, probe el tanque y le fui subiendo la frecuencia con el generador de signal, hasta llegar a la frecuencia de resonancia del tanque, todo esto con un multimetro puesto a la salida del tanque, y cuando llego a su frecuencia de resonancia, verdaderamente es cuando da el voltage mas alto, luego sea con frecuencias mas altas o mas bajas, el voltage baja, comprendes, por logica el tanque aumenta el voltage, tambien probe dandole un pulso cuadrado, y trabajo perfectamente, ese es el principio que quiero usar, es para hacer un inductometro, comprendes. Que crees, debe funcionar?
> 
> Todavia sigo necesitanto saber a que tiempo el tanque comienza a rezonar, es para poder crear los intervalos de T en el pic,  pues este hara a la vez de generador y de medidor de V.



Hola...si lo que buscas es un Inductametro(medidor de inductancias) en base a PIC biene adosado aveces al medidor de capacitores y ejemplo hay para todos los gustos.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/frankwinter/CLMeter.htm
http://www.hamradio.in/downloads/index.php?d_op=getit&lid=40

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias ricbevi. Hermano sucede que no tengo 16F84, ni manera posible de conseguirlo, solo tengo 16F877, y los dos que me mandaste usan el F84. Dime si crees que este principio sirva para lograrlo basodo en pic por supuesto http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?vi...tent&Itemid=54 Además no me interesa capacidad, ni frecuencia, solo inductancia. Gracias hermano.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2012)

zealot2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias ricbevi. Hermano sucede que no tengo 16F84, ni manera posible de conseguirlo, solo tengo 16F877, y los dos que me mandaste usan el F84. Dime si crees que este principio sirva para lograrlo basodo en pic por supuesto http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?vi...tent&Itemid=54 Además no me interesa capacidad, ni frecuencia, solo inductancia. Gracias hermano.



Entendido la situación...por experiencia propia te diré que encontrar algo que se ajuste a la necesidad particular es muy difícil...los enlaces que te propuse utilizan el método de medir la variación de frecuencia del oscilador de frecuencia fija al agregarle/quitarle una inductancia o capacidad desconocida y de esa forma mediante un simple calculo de capacidades/inductancias serie/paralelo determinar a incógnita.
El enlace que tú pones al querer acceder da error pero supongo que es un articulo que habla de un Inductamentro  en base también a un oscilador en este caso variable y que para determinar la frecuencia de resonancia mide el pico/valle de tensión que se produce al inyectarle una frecuencia resonante entre un capacitor fijo conocido y una inductancia desconocida. Los métodos son similares pero es mas directo para la aplicación mediante un micrcocontrolador los que yo te pase dado que el otro esta pensado en base a interacción humana con mas pasos y eso se traduce a la larga en mas posibilidades de error en la lectura.
Utilizan u PIC 16F84 porque es lo que había como de uso común en la época de su desarrollo y debido a que no necesitan ADC dado que no se mide mas que la variación de la frecuencia y no tensión.
Acá te paso otro enlace en que esta explicado su funcionamiento en Español http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


Esta el código fuente por si lo quieres adaptar a tu 16F877.

Ric.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 13, 2012)

Muchas gracias ricbevi, voy entonces a hacer el que dices, si es de menos pasos, es mejor, un saludote.


----------

